# Computer types plus (+) signs in text boxes over and over



## charleybrwn13 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm working on a friends computer, he has Vista Home Basic. When I click start it types +s (plus symbols) in the search box over and over. If I got to a webpage (Explorer or Mozilla) and try to search it does the same thing and the same for word and any where else someone may want to type. As far as I can tell all programs are affected. I can't find any info on the web. Does anyone know what the problem is? 

Also, he mentioned he had some trouble with windows installer and found some directions on the web that required he change the registry. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with it, I do know that it did not fix the problem. I'm not sure what he did and he doesn't either (he is not one that should be messing around in the registry).


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a key is stuck on the keyboard.

Or a problem with the keyboard device driver.

Or malware.


----------



## charleybrwn13 (Jan 9, 2008)

My first thought was a problem with the keyboard, but i unplugged it and rebooted, but nothing changed. Also, nothing shows up on the antivirus.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Check Device Manager for any flagged devices. enable "show hidden devices" and report any flags. Uninstall the keyboard & mouse, & reboot. Report status here afterwards.


----------



## charleybrwn13 (Jan 9, 2008)

I checked the device mgr and there were two keyboards installed. I uninstalled one and it works perfect. Thanks Monty.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

GGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charleybrwn13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Its back!! I deleted the extra keyboard that was installed and it came back (without restarting the computer). I deleted both of them and they both came back. 

Anymore Suggestions?


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Weird. This isn't a laptop, is it ?

Post a screen shot showing "both" keyboards installed.

Is the real keyboard a PS/2 or USB ?

If you boot the computer with no keyboard attached, does Device Manager still show one (or more) installed ?

If so, uninstall both, then reboot with no keyboard attached. Report results.

Try using a different keyboard & report what happens.


----------



## charleybrwn13 (Jan 9, 2008)

It is a desktop and the keyboard is a usb connect. I have uninstalled both and shutdown, but I have not uninstalled and unplugged and shutdown. I will get some results as soon as I can get back to the computer.

I can access the Internet, but I cannot use it since it types +'s, which makes it hard for me to post and read replies while I am using it.


----------



## Liverbird (May 30, 2006)

Could this be related to your problem:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/258797

Anne


----------



## charleybrwn13 (Jan 9, 2008)

OK, I think its fixed. I noticed while i was looking at the device manager not only where there two keryboards, but under "Human Interface devices" there were four "USB Human Interface Devices" installed. After I found the two correct ones to uninstall and unistalled one of the keyborads I have not had a problem since. However, I thought I had it fixed before, so only time will tell. Now, on tom the next problem


----------

